# Tile Mapping Software



## Host of Angels (Dec 9, 2010)

I remember seeing a while back an on-line application that allowed you to create D&D battle maps using tile sets you paid for on an individual basis. The application had a huge range of tiles of all different varieties. This was nothing to do with WotC Dungeon Tiles although the end result was very similar. 

For the life of me, I now can't find any sign of it or reference to it. Can anyone help. It wasn't that long ago, definitely this year. Thanks....


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you talking about PyMapper? The central statiopn for this is the Yahoo! group.


----------



## Host of Angels (Dec 9, 2010)

Possibly - I don't recall it being tucked inside a yahoo group. However it may do the job. The app I was thinking about was more commercial with tile sets and individual tiles you bought the right to use. Pretty sure it had no WotC tiles included.

I will give Py Mapper a try - when my group membership is approved...


----------



## Marius Delphus (Dec 9, 2010)

Dundjinni?

Dundjinni Mapping Software - Bring Your Game To Life


----------



## Rabulias (Dec 10, 2010)

Tiamat, maybe?

Tiamat the Tile Mapper (Beta)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 10, 2010)

You have the WotC Dungeon Tile Mapper at: Dungeon Tile Mapper -- v1.2.0


----------



## Host of Angels (Dec 10, 2010)

That's the one! It was Tiamat tile mapper. They really need to do some work on their marketing. I spent ages and searched Google with every combination of "tile" and "mapper" I could think of.

Thanks. Will give it a spin, although PyMapper is proving rather nifty. That is once you get past the installation gobbledegook.


----------

